# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Online begeleiding door diëtist

## HdR

Hallo,

Ik zal mijzelf eerst even voorstellen. Ik ben Hilda en ik ben een 3de jaars student aan de opleiding voeding en diëtetiek. Zoals jullie misschien wel weten is de diëtist begin dit jaar uit de basisverzekering gehaald als behandeling van overgewicht. Hierdoor is de diëtist voor veel mensen minder tot niet bereikbaar geworden. Op dit moment ben ik bezig een onderzoek te doen naar andere manieren van begeleiding bij overgewicht door diëtisten. Ik wil hierbij vooral kijken naar online begeleiding, omdat deze begeleding voor mensen meer toegankelijk kan zijn (ook financieel). 

Om te onderzoeken of deze vorm van begeleiding aan kan slaan onder de doelgroep heb ik alleen jullie hulp nodig! Ik wil jullie daarom ook vragen om mijn (korte!) enquete in te vullen. Het invullen duurt niet meer dan 1 of 2 minuutjes en de enquetes zijn uiteraard anoniem. In de enquete zullen wat vergelijkende vragen staan over online begeleiding en face-to-face begeleiding. De mensen die hem invullen moeten een BMI van 25 of hoger hebben. Ik hoop dat jullie mij willen helpen hiermee! Ik zou dat zeer op prijs stellen.

De link naar de enquete is:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Z29S2ZV

----------

